# infernals journal back in the game.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

More info to come soon here is my starting blast while you wait.

400mg test

600mg Tren E

Sphinx Pharma.

Diet will take a long ars time to write so bare with me guys and hope you will subscribe to my journal, plan is this time to just go by the mirror.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a little bump.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump? It's only been on an hour ffs lol. Good luck with it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Bump.


Haha  Well not that easy to follow time when i am hungover to high heaven !


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck mate, get some pics up


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Goodluck mate, get some pics up


I would but i am freakin ashamed of what state i am in really.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I would but i am freakin ashamed of what state i am in really.


Fck it mate, post them now and look back in 6 months.

Will keep you motivated aswell!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cycle must last for a minimum of 12weeks with some back to basics type

Routine/training....good luck.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Cycle must last for a minimum of 12weeks with some back to basics type
> 
> Routine/training....good luck.


Its a 15 week cycle and you know i am all about the basics mate .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Its a 15 week cycle and you know i am all about the basics mate .


Good stuff,should come back quick,should get some good weight gain too,Take

Full advantage!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is the starting pics horrendous


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

And i have to admit i have been eating alot of **** when my granfather was still alive.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck mate, you will be back to your best in no time


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Good luck mate, you will be back to your best in in time


Thanks mate feel like crap lookin like I do now. Hope to change it into an even better shape then 2012


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Woke up today had my protein porridge 60 grams oats, a scoop of mutant whey, frozen berries & cinnamon.

Later had chicken spam salad around half past 9. 250 grams chicken spam, 50 grams red beans, 60 grams baby leaf salad , two chopped eggs & some lemon juice.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

200 grams of chicken mince 30 grams brown rice, 50 grams broccoli done.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Banana before workout, shake 2 scoops whey & 60 grams of oats after workout, 170 grams tuna & 30 grams of brown rice, 50 grams broccoli 1&half hour after. Next meal after same salad as before with some chopped peppers.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Last meal same amount chicken mince or filets or lean salt free mince as before with same amount of brown rice & broccoli.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Same food different day did delts & biceps today, back tomorrow & legs day after.

Will be posting a update pic in two weeks & keep on updating pics every 4 weeks after.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

Good luck this time round...

Who was the geezer in the avvy pic last time, back pose ... You?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Good luck this time round...
> 
> Who was the geezer in the avvy pic last time, back pose ... You?


You mean the ones I posted here? Or an old pic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> You mean the ones I posted here? Or an old pic?


An old avvy pic , it was a back shot pose. Last year maybe, anyways thought that was you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> An old avvy pic , it was a back shot pose. Last year maybe, anyways thought that was you


Yeah was me if it was this profile it was me hehe 

But was more late 2012 I think?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So I changed up the dosages never had tren like this before, where I get snappy & angry as fuwk before my third shot. Done third shot today so I did 400 mg tren 800 mg test


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Subbed for this!! what happened to including the bristish dispencary androlics?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Subbed for this!! what happened to including the bristish dispencary androlics?


Decided that I am leaving that for the autumn bulk.

But as it stands I want to loose some visceral fat first & build some muscle in the process.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Decided that I am leaving that for the autumn bulk.
> 
> But as it stands I want to loose some visceral fat first & build some muscle in the process.


oh right sounds better then not the best to be using if trying to lean out.

my british dispensary arrived today!! woohoo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> oh right sounds better then not the best to be using if trying to lean out.
> 
> my british dispensary arrived today!! woohoo


Nice! can't get any better then that mate. I'm having myself a refeed today since I worked graveyard shift last night. Totally knackered!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Nice! can't get any better then that mate. I'm having myself a refeed today since I worked graveyard shift last night. Totally knackered!


what job do you do?

i am a welder by trade good.money but hard hot conditions to work in.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> what job do you do?
> 
> i am a welder by trade good.money but hard hot conditions to work in.


At the moment I work security at a mental hospital mate, the worst section. Hard job I'll tell you.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have leaned out alot in just 3 weeks sticking to my diet, but trying to build muscle in the process so its slower but feels more rewarding.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

New gym love it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I have leaned out alot in just 3 weeks sticking to my diet, but trying to build muscle in the process so its slower but feels more rewarding.


good progress mate can see the differnce.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> good progress mate can see the differnce.


Thanks means alot i'm dieting very hard


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Back & biceps today lets rock!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks means alot i'm dieting very hard


Don't loose faith...and keep focused buddy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Don't loose faith...and keep focused buddy


I wont this time around its all about me & getting stronger inside & outside


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks means alot i'm dieting very hard


hang in there all worth it. i just started my own journal to keep me focused.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> hang in there all worth it. i just started my own journal to keep me focused.


Iknow thats why i subbed it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Iknow thats why i subbed it


cheers


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Some oats & whey after workout


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Gona keep a eye on this sphinx gear!! looks good. Are u not using any WC this time? Think i am gona use the rip300 towards end my blast.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Gona keep a eye on this sphinx gear!! looks good. Are u not using any WC this time? Think i am gona use the rip300 towards end my blast.


Will take a pic of the bottles mate for your viewing pleasure 

Not using wc atm but possibly in the future  as I can get sphinx dirt cheap AND as far as I have experienced so far quality gear.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Will take a pic of the bottles mate for your viewing pleasure
> 
> Not using wc atm but possibly in the future  as I can get sphinx dirt cheap AND as far as I have experienced so far quality gear.


yeye luv a bit of gear porn!!!

not seen it pop up on any of my lists yet. do they do some nice blends?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> yeye luv a bit of gear porn!!!
> 
> not seen it pop up on any of my lists yet. do they do some nice blends?


Nothing unusual they do a t400 & rip blend, I feel they are very properly dosed as opposed to other labs. Going on how my body feels that is.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did someone say cheat meal?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheatmeal two on its way 380 grams of shredded beef with 170 grams of noodles !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 154252


Looks sexual!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Its soooo good!

Looks sexual!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well @skipper87 its official this tren is heavy stuff! Barely any sleep & soaked in sweat all night!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Well @skipper87 its official this tren is heavy stuff! Barely any sleep & soaked in sweat all night!


Haha that's all good then! Bring on the gains. I am 6 days in and starting to feel warm and sweaty all the time but still can't really pass comment on excel pharma tren yet.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Haha that's all good then! Bring on the gains. I am 6 days in and starting to feel warm and sweaty all the time but still can't really pass comment on excel pharma tren yet.


I'll tell you sphinx actually has really surprised me in terms of quality, idk about excel but keep me updated!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

4 week progress not pumped.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 4 week progress not pumped.
> 
> View attachment 154617


Latts are bulging mate!!! Shoulders looking good too.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well @skipper1987 i think i look much bigger from behind

But thanks! 



Taken yesterday


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Here is the starting pics horrendous
> 
> View attachment 153462
> 
> ...


Erm....no they r not horendous!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Erm....no they r not horendous!!!


Well thank you  But i have made big changes to my body the last 4 weeks thank god


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Well thank you  But i have made big changes to my body the last 4 weeks thank god


U looked great before!! X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> U looked great before!! X


Well thank you  ! X

Oh and changes are gonna be coming always been ashamed of my body was a very skinny kid before you see


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Well thank you  ! X
> 
> Oh and changes are gonna be coming always been ashamed of my body was a very skinny kid before you see


Well u got nothing to be ashamed of!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Well u got nothing to be ashamed of!!


Thanks you so much hopefully you will follow my thread ? Would be great if you did ?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks you so much hopefully you will follow my thread ? Would be great if you did ?


Yep....im following hun!! X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Yep....im following hun!! X


awesome  ! xx


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subba dub dub this boys in the club!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Subba dub dub this boys in the club!


Ohhh yeah row row in da house! :-D


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think you look that bad in your before pics either.Good luck on this.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I don't think you look that bad in your before pics either.Good luck on this.


when you consider how i looked like before even that and compare i look bad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> when you consider how i looked like before even that and compare i look bad
> 
> View attachment 154706


Sh1t you were in great shape.You can get back there though mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Sh1t you were in great shape.You can get back there though mate


even better before i was planning to compete


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> even better before i was planning to compete
> 
> View attachment 154707


That should be your motivation then mate.You know what it takes cos you've done it.I'll be cheering you on :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> That should be your motivation then mate.You know what it takes cos you've done it.I'll be cheering you on :bounce:


Thanks mate means alot !


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Im saying nothing apart from GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Im saying nothing apart from GOOD MORNING!!!


Morning sweetness


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning sweetness


 x


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Looking good fella cn see the changes! ! U posting any training sessions up?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Looking good fella cn see the changes! ! U posting any training sessions up?


I will eventually mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Next cycle planned 800 mg test, 600 mg deca, 6 week kicker with NPP 300 mg eod.

15 week cycle.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Next cycle planned 800 mg test, 600 mg deca, 6 week kicker with NPP 300 mg eod.
> 
> 15 week cycle.


Will u be coming off befor you statt this?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Will u be coming off befor you statt this?


Coming off whats that is that a new steroid ? :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anyway progress is going faster then i anticipated so here is a progress pic by week 5.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> anyway progress is going faster then i anticipated so here is a progress pic by week 5.
> 
> View attachment 154909


Looking good!!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ur packing on the size! !! Wots ur food plan look like?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Ur packing on the size! !! Wots ur food plan look like?


1.

Protein porridge 60grams oats, 100 grams frozen berries, a scoop of whey , cinnamon.

2.

30 grams brown rice 50 grams broccoli, 200 grams chicken mince.

3.

160 grams chicken spam, 50 grams salad, 50 grams red beans, row eggs, half a pepper.

60 grams oats & scoop of whey post workout

4. Same as meal two.

5. Same as meal 3.

6. Can of tuna 50 grams broccoli & 30 grams brown rice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> anyway progress is going faster then i anticipated so here is a progress pic by week 5.
> 
> View attachment 154909


Looking good there bruv.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

;



FelonE said:


> Looking good there bruv.


Thanks mate give me another 10 weeks & I'll look even better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> ;
> 
> Thanks mate give me another 10 weeks & I'll look even better


You're gonna look great. Can't wait to see the before and after pics


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 1.
> 
> Protein porridge 60grams oats, 100 grams frozen berries, a scoop of whey , cinnamon.
> 
> ...


Simple but effective by the looks. Not seen any fats in there tho mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I typed wrong @skipper1987 on the egg part supposed to be two eggs 4 eggs in total, so fats from the eggs & sunnseed oil I cook with


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I typed wrong @skipper1987 on the egg part supposed to be two eggs 4 eggs in total, so fats from the eggs & sunnseed oil I cook with


Ah right I see. I have alot of avocado, nuts , mackerel and salmon in my diet for fats.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Legs so far i'v lost body fat round legs too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> anyway progress is going faster then i anticipated so here is a progress pic by week 5.
> 
> View attachment 154909


massive diff from first pics mate keep it up


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lookin fuller now i see changes daily this is just nuts.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

legs today gonna totally DESTROY THEM !


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> legs today gonna totally DESTROY THEM !


What exercises are you going to do to "destroy them" bud?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> What exercises are you going to do to "destroy them" bud?


Squats loads of volume until i want to puke then when i`m done with that its suicide squats, stiff legged deads & hammstring curls.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sitting here waiting for the buss legs are shattered beyond what I can describe. Still too weak! But good session.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Sitting here waiting for the buss legs are shattered beyond what I can describe. Still too weak! But good session.


Cant beat a good legs day x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sitting here the heat is so bad that i get sick just from eating. I'm like a slow lorris melting away.

Will try to do some shoulders & biceps today none the less.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Sitting here the heat is so bad that i get sick just from eating. I'm like a slow lorris melting away.
> 
> Will try to do some shoulders & biceps today none the less.


I feel ur pain mate food is making me ill soon as I eat I start to feel sick and sweat.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> I feel ur pain mate food is making me ill soon as I eat I start to feel sick and sweat.


Yeah well i was just inn the emergency room & apparently I have all the symptoms of a stomach ultser. Cycle potentially ruined.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

As soon as this stomach problem clears I'll just to balls to the wall fuwk it all OLDSCHOOL BULK. FAuck this lean gains bolloks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Must be gutted mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Must be gutted mate


I'm freakin ruined atm mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I'm freakin ruined atm mate


I'd be p1ssed right off. You'll be back in the game soon though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'd be p1ssed right off. You'll be back in the game soon though


Still inn it I can still do this if I manage to keep it inn check, no freakin way i'm backin out now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Still inn it I can still do this if I manage to keep it inn check, no freakin way i'm backin out now.


Good man


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Losec will keep your stomach acid under control buddy. Now you should be able to get it over the counter or on prescription


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Losec will keep your stomach acid under control buddy. Now you should be able to get it over the counter or on prescription


Getting somac apparently its pretty good but its only until I can go to my GP for a referral to a checkup at a hospital. Idk maybe I have to swallow a camera coil for them to really see whats up down there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Progress so far


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 155400
> 
> 
> Progress so far


Do you often take selfies butt naked matey? :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Do you often take selfies butt naked matey? :whistling:


hehe thought i would show of the entire body hens the censuring red dott on me wee willy


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> hehe thought i would show of the entire body hens the censuring red dott on me wee willy


I use to know this bloke, before the days of digital photos and printing. His job was to censor porn by sticking the red dots over the penetration shots in magazines. Kind of reminded me of that :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> I use to know this bloke, before the days of digital photos and printing. His job was to censor porn by sticking the red dots over the penetration shots in magazines. Kind of reminded me of that :lol:


Ahahahahaha ! Thats a job ??? OMG :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

How's your gut Marc? I can't remember... Are you on tren at the moment?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> How's your gut Marc? I can't remember... Are you on tren at the moment?


Struggling with food i cant get much down before i want to barf it all up & my stomach gets all sore. Yeah on Tren so i think i am going to maybe switch to deca and go on a all out bulk, dont think the Tren E is doing me any favors with the stomach acid.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Struggling with food i cant get much down before i want to barf it all up & my stomach gets all sore. Yeah on Tren so i think i am going to maybe switch to deca and go on a all out bulk, dont think the Tren E is doing me any favors with the stomach acid.


Seriously go and pick up some Losec. It reduces stomach acid very quickly. Helped me when on tren. I had bad reflux, burning, didn't want to eat, and was in pain when I did. If you want something more natural try Slippery Elm Bark. Even if you try something while you wait for the doc to get their knickers into gear.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Seriously go and pick up some Losec. It reduces stomach acid very quickly. Helped me when on tren. I had bad reflux, burning, didn't want to eat, and was in pain when I did. If you want something more natural try Slippery Elm Bark. Even if you try something while you wait for the doc to get their knickers into gear.


Will do and i got prescribed somac so eventually when that kicks inn fully i can get my diet back in check.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trying to rebound as my medication is kicking inn, so today iv pigged out, on half a pizza, home made burger with ground beef, black pepper, salt, bacon, inn whole grain burger buns, sloppy Joes with mince whole grain burger buns, mince tomato sauce & spice.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Trying to rebound as my medication is kicking inn, so today iv pigged out, on half a pizza, home made burger with ground beef, black pepper, salt, bacon, inn whole grain burger buns, sloppy Joes with mince whole grain burger buns, mince tomato sauce & spice.


All that spice will be doing your gut any good mate be careful.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> All that spice will be doing your gut any good mate be careful.


Not strong spice talkin chicken stock powder & oregano here


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Not strong spice talkin chicken stock powder & oregano here


Ok ye tht shud be ok.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank god now that wee lump under my left nipple can go bye bye.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Legs so far i'v lost body fat round legs too.
> 
> View attachment 154960
> 
> ...


Do you shave your ass you big fruit Cake?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Do you shave your ass you big fruit Cake?


Why yes yes i did  nah man wtf


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Been sick barely eaten but o will bounce back I hope


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So i'v been off training for over two weeks now diets gone down the pot hole cause of the stomach ultser. So my plan now is now after 10 weeks of tren its about time I stop the tren its not doing my stomach acid any favors. I will eventually run tren again but that will be way into next year and go high tren and mast low test.

I will be shortly starting a npp, deca, test, insulin cycle.

Cycle will be progressive meaning starting lower going higher as its more of a long blast. Doing it this way as to not stagnate inn gains half way. NOW DETAILS:

700 mg test ew 1-15

300 mg npp eod ew 1-7

400 mg Deca ew 1-15

Dosage upps

Week 15-30.

Test 800 mg

Deca 600 mg.

5iu slin post workout.

Possibly adding dbol last 8 weeks at 50 mg ew. Ending last 6 weeks with 300 mg npp or more deca is a sure thing.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hi mate did wonder were u got to? New blast looks very tasty!! All the best buddy


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> So i'v been off training for over two weeks now diets gone down the pot hole cause of the stomach ultser. So my plan now is now after 10 weeks of tren its about time I stop the tren its not doing my stomach acid any favors. I will eventually run tren again but that will be way into next year and go high tren and mast low test.
> 
> I will be shortly starting a npp, deca, test, insulin cycle.
> 
> ...


Hey Marc. How come your mixing NPP and Deca. Is it to preload? Why do just increase the NPP and drop some of the water retention?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Hey Marc. How come your mixing NPP and Deca. Is it to preload? Why do just increase the NPP and drop some of the water retention?


Its a kickstarter yeah so the effects of the nandrolone will kick inn fast. Don't want to wait 7 weeks for it to fully kick inn like usual, but I like the longer acting one as its less shots after the initial 7 week kicker.

& its nandrolone regardless I will get alot of bloat with it imo.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just had a quick catch up, good luck with the new cycle mate, hope your stomach is ok.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Just had a quick catch up, good luck with the new cycle mate, hope your stomach is ok.


Eeeeyyyy iv missed ya!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Diet plan is simple will be bulking roughly at 3544 - 3750 cals ed 800 to 1000 over my lean bulk or cutting faze. And 278 grams of protein.

150 grams of basmati rice and 200 grams of chicken mince, breast, lean mince or pork with various veggies sweet corn. Salad, broccoli inn 4 out of 5 meals , protein porridge two scoops whey & 100 grams of oats with wild berry mix or raisins for breakfast. One whey shake after training with 60 grams oats.

Thats it thats my diet will be having a big spoon of peanut butter with my Brekky now & then.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Diet plan is simple will be bulking roughly at 3544 - 3750 cals ed 800 to 1000 over my lean bulk or cutting faze. And 278 grams of protein.
> 
> 150 grams of basmati rice and 200 grams of chicken mince, breast, lean mince or pork with various veggies sweet corn. Salad, broccoli inn 4 out of 5 meals , protein porridge two scoops whey & 100 grams of oats with wild berry mix or raisins for breakfast. One whey shake after training with 60 grams oats.
> 
> ...


For some reason I thought you would be bulking on a lot more cals. How much do u weigh and what's ur height?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> For some reason I thought you would be bulking on a lot more cals. How much do u weigh and what's ur height?


I got up to 93 kg on less mate i'm 5'7 ish & weight is 86 kilo.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I got up to 93 kg on less mate i'm 5'7 ish & weight is 86 kilo.


Way I see it over 3500 cals on a guy thats short as me is just foolish, now I will be upping the cals as I start to get into the week 10 mark of the 30 week deca cycle. But honestly I don't see myself going up to more then maybe 4300 cals.

Maybe if the insulin has its desired effect on me I will up both cals & protein.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Way I see it over 3500 cals on a guy thats short as me is just foolish, now I will be upping the cals as I start to get into the week 10 mark of the 30 week deca cycle. But honestly I don't see myself going up to more then maybe 4300 cals.
> 
> Maybe if the insulin has its desired effect on me I will up both cals & protein.


Have you used slin before mate? I was an inch away from using it( currently starting a bulk) but think I'm gonna wait till next year and just use higher dose aas at the moment.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Have you used slin before mate? I was an inch away from using it( currently starting a bulk) but think I'm gonna wait till next year and just use higher dose aas at the moment.


Well hell i'v tried just about every aas imo worth doing for size & gains, & i'v got good experience inn the AAS game, so its time for me to move on & try slin, peptides, igf1, gh. Its just time to push with the whole. Array of drugs available for my sake.

Only way to know truly how far I can take it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

& no never used slin before.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In pretty good nick mate. In for the bulk! :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> In pretty good nick mate. In for the bulk! :thumbup1:


Thanks but gonna look like **** when I bulk, don't care about that on bulk lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks but gonna look like **** when I bulk, don't care about that on bulk lol.


You'll be the same as me then. Haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> You'll be the same as me then. Haha


Yeah also been thinking about my insulin use first time & all, BUT instead of using 5iu post workout I also want to so 5 iu inn the morning to jump start my hunger .

I don't really care how I look on a bulk cause the payoff fore when I diet down is so satisfying.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good

Stick at it and I'm sure you will surpass your old physique


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How u getting on big lad?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm doing great thanks for asking

Youre obviously talking to me seems though I'm the only big lad in here :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

After a long hard battle with a colon infection and getting my Stomach in order i am ready to train again gear is on the way got half my stuff here half on the way. This time its just a dirty bulk to get my weight back up.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good to see you back buddy... Tried to message you to see how your are but your box was full


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Good to see you back buddy... Tried to message you to see how your are but your box was full


Well just healed up mate i wasnt here alot since i had alot going on good & bad  good to see you again


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got half delivered waiting on my deca & more test


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Got half delivered waiting on my deca & more test


Nice early Christmas present there mate... My address is.... :lol:

I'm looking forward to starting mine mid-Nov


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Nice early Christmas present there mate... My address is.... :lol:
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting mine mid-Nov


Will be starting mine in two weeks mate  just hope the deca gets here soon


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Will be starting mine in two weeks mate  just hope the deca gets here soon


I you tried NPP? I now prefer it to using normal deca as I don't get so bloated but get all of the other benefits


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> I you tried NPP? I now prefer it to using normal deca as I don't get so bloated but get all of the other benefits


Next on my shopping list mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I decided on a tren eq & test cycle. Deca & test next year.

I now injected 800 mg t400, 900 mg eq , 400 mg tren E . Will be 17 weeks.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Will be first time back in the gym today . Very exited to get back into it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Will be first time back in the gym today . Very exited to get back into it.


Hi mate glad your back!!!

What lab you using? Still Sphinx?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate glad your back!!!
> 
> What lab you using? Still Sphinx?


Nah mate Prostasia labs this time  & thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So far this week training has gone great ! But struggling for the first time getting all the food down my neck , but i am sure it will get better as training goes on & gear kicks inn .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Got half delivered waiting on my deca & more test


Just jizzed a bit looking at that....oops lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just jizzed a bit looking at that....oops lol.


Hehe  waiting for 17 more vials


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe  waiting for 17 more vials


Nice. When are you jumping on?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Nice. When are you jumping on?


I'v already started last monday test tren & eq


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I'v already started last monday test tren & eq


Ideal. Be interested in how it goes.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Ideal. Be interested in how it goes.


Using it as a pure bulking cycle mate , with the eq hopefully stimulating appetite to counter the appetite suppression from the tren , and test of course always base line.

Cycle is :

800 mg test

900 mg eq

400 mg tren E .

Using Prostasia labs .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Using it as a pure bulking cycle mate , with the eq hopefully stimulating appetite to counter the appetite suppression from the tren , and test of course always base line.
> 
> Cycle is :
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about Tren or Eq but you obviously do so hope you smash it mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I don't know anything about Tren or Eq but you obviously do so hope you smash it mate.


I still have winstrol , and faster acting gear on my bucket list lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I still have winstrol , and faster acting gear on my bucket list lol


Lol I wanted to kick it off with M1T again but couldn't get any so just test for me this time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have never used EQ but it looks a nice cycle, I always add MAST to Test/Tren as synergy is so good.

Will follow mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I have never used EQ but it looks a nice cycle, I always add MAST to Test/Tren as synergy is so good.
> 
> Will follow mate


First time running it gave my mate insane pump after 4 weeks & kicked inn fully after around week 8 on him , so i expect this with tren E will be a very good combination.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

With me not being able to drink my home made gainer like i'v always done & struggling with getting my food down , i have ordered myself some weight gainer ULTIMATE NUTRITION Muscle juice.

Back to basics Boys.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sunday treat


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Upper chest & triceps today and back & biceps tomorrow.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> sunday treat


Junkie lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Junkie lol


Damn Straight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Damn Straight


Love that sh1t man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressed with Prostasia labs i can feel it creeping up already , hunger is up i can definantly feel the tren E starting to build , prop in my t400 is giving me an early boost.

Was sceptical to a new lab like this but got to say i was happily wrong.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Impressed with Prostasia labs i can feel it creeping up already , hunger is up i can definantly feel the tren E starting to build , prop in my t400 is giving me an early boost.
> 
> Was sceptical to a new lab like this but got to say i was happily wrong.


When did you start mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> When did you start mate?


Had my second shot sunday so this is my second week back on . But i have never felt tren E creeping up on me like this. Usually takes me 3 weeks atleast to feel anything from anything.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Had my second shot sunday so this is my second week back on . But i have never felt tren E creeping up on me like this. Usually takes me 3 weeks atleast to feel anything from anything.


If the gains are good for you I might add it next time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> If the gains are good for you I might add it next time.


Yeah i will keep this journal active & will give good honest feedback mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah i will keep this journal active & will give good honest feedback mate


Cool. I'll be following


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Food today is simply 800 grams spagetti & 700 grams of pork in pasta sauce. Two shakes of gainer.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Week 3 back in the gym i look like dog **** on a bulk iknow .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Legs today ? I do believe so


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Legs today ? I do believe so


My legs will be destroyed sunday!!! The day of rest!! Ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Week 3 back in the gym i look like dog **** on a bulk iknow .


I always feel like a fat sh1t when I'm bulking mate lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> My legs will be destroyed sunday!!! The day of rest!! Ha


I freakin smashed my legs today was really good !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I always feel like a fat sh1t when I'm bulking mate lol


I look like a bloated whale on bulk lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I look like a bloated whale on bulk lol


It's ok when you know you can cut the fat though


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The worst part is when you sit and then bend down to do up your shoe laces are you're out of breath afterwards. :lol:

How are you doing buddy?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> The worst part is when you sit and then bend down to do up your shoe laces are you're out of breath afterwards. :lol:
> 
> How are you doing buddy?


Doing good  & yeah it was freakin horrible walking up the stairs after lol like my legs wanted to give out haha :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Doing good  & yeah it was freakin horrible walking up the stairs after lol like my legs wanted to give out haha :lol:


Walking up the stairs is hard... But walking down stairs is much worse. I really need one of those old people stanna stair lifts for legs day. :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Walking up the stairs is hard... But walking down stairs is much worse. I really need one of those old people stanna stair lifts for legs day. :lol:


You & me both brother lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well tomorrow its a new week again upper chest & triceps with real focus on muscle contraction & mind and muscle connection .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trensomnia ? Yep hate it worth it ? Hell yeah


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Epic beard! How long you staying on for or are you just playing it by ear?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Epic beard! How long you staying on for or are you just playing it by ear?


Just bulking atm & seeing how much my colon can take , i Just need to be careful & not push my colons limits  beard will be kept really getting into growing it now


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Just bulking atm & seeing how much my colon can take , i Just need to be careful & not push my colons limits  beard will be kept really getting into growing it now


Bulking at Xmas sounds like a good plan


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Long way to go


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Long way to go


Great beard, shoulders looking good.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> Great beard, shoulders looking good.


Only been back in the gym for 3 weeks lost loads of weight, due to a really bad colon infection . So i am happy with my progress so far


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Only been back in the gym for 3 weeks lost loads of weight, due to a really bad colon infection . So i am happy with my progress so far


What are your stats at the moment and where do you want them to be? (U can leave penis measurements out)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> What are your stats at the moment and where do you want them to be? (U can leave penis measurements out)


Tbh idk my weight i guess around 84 kg ? But will weigh myself somewhere lol, my goal is simply for now to bulk as heavy as i can get .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Tbh idk my weight i guess around 84 kg ? But will weigh myself somewhere lol, my goal is simply for now to bulk as heavy as i can get .


Good stuff I weigh myself everyday bad habit


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Good stuff I weigh myself everyday bad habit


Tbh i will mostly go by the mirror & weigh myself rarely.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

so since i once again have gotten colon problems cause of the tren E spewing all over the place i will switch to deca i just cant run Tren anymore it just fuwks my stomach and colon up BADLY.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

musclemate said:


> The worst part is when you sit and then bend down to do up your shoe laces are you're out of breath afterwards. :lol:
> 
> How are you doing buddy?


Ha am not the only one then!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> so since i once again have gotten colon problems cause of the tren E spewing all over the place i will switch to deca i just cant run Tren anymore it just fuwks my stomach and colon up BADLY.


Least u found it early and admitted defeat the the beast tren!!! Good luck pal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Least u found it early and admitted defeat the the beast tren!!! Good luck pal


Yeah it just ****s me up really badly , i cant eat cause of it i vomit everything i eat, so going to the doctors today and asking for antibiotics since iknow what the problem is.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

How much deca you going to use then mate instead?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> How much deca you going to use then mate instead?


600 mg mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Starting to feel abit better again hunger is up but not optimal . Hanging inn there though.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Starting to feel abit better again hunger is up but not optimal . Hanging inn there though.


Starting to see those gains buddy... Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Starting to see those gains buddy... Keep up the good work 1:


Yeah the diet has been up & down due too the colon problem & my recent discovered gluten allergy.

But its on the mend it seems.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Starting to feel abit better again hunger is up but not optimal . Hanging inn there though.


Tank !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Tank !


Thanks i am slowly building my calories back up to optimal . Not been able to eat proper or get all the food down my neck. But on the mend and slowly building myself up to what i once was


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had i really good session today my god what a pump ! Good old test & deca never fails !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Back is shaping up again it seems


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Looking solid fella!! How long u got left on this blast?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Starting to feel abit better again hunger is up but not optimal . Hanging inn there though.


Looking good mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Looking solid fella!! How long u got left on this blast?


16 weeks mate  only on week 4 now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate


Thank you so much


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 16 weeks mate  only on week 4 now


Gonna be a tank!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 16 weeks mate  only on week 4 now


Looking like this guy!!
View attachment 162533


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Gonna be a tank!!


Haha hope to look even better then that inn the future


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Haha hope to look even better then that inn the future


Guys a beast!! What u reckon he weighs?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Guys a beast!! What u reckon he weighs?


Maybe 100 -115 kg ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got these babies today 900 iu total


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Got these babies today 900 iu total


Scares me that stuff!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Scares me that stuff!!


Plan is to start it this week & then next year eventually start gh with it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Plan is to start it this week & then next year eventually start gh with it


Wish I could afford gh!! Came into some brass recently and after looking at it all I could afford was 6iu everyday for 2month so totally pointless!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Wish I could afford gh!! Came into some brass recently and after looking at it all I could afford was 6iu everyday for 2month so totally pointless!


You really dont need that much 2-3 iu on training days is all you need. Thats all i'm going to use mate.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Marc, that back pic reminds me of your old avatar. Looking like you are piling it on and keeping the bf in check.

Well done mate :thumbup1:

You are gonna no to enjoy the slin... Just keep some dextrose tablets with you at all times. Just in case.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Hey Marc, that back pic reminds me of your old avatar. Looking like you are piling it on and keeping the bf in check.
> 
> Well done mate 1:
> 
> You are gonna no to enjoy the slin... Just keep some dextrose tablets with you at all times. Just in case.


Well cause of my stomach & colon issues i have i cant go overboard with calories , and i have to stick with slow carbs mostly . So i'v had to rethink how much and what i eat , and cause of my gluten intolerance i cant touch anything gluten.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Legs today keeping it short but intense.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

A twist of events led me to do back & biceps today & legs tomorrow


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just shot up my first 2iu slin after workout today ate and will now eat again .


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

What are your lifts like?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

In general bench is 100 kg x 10 reps , squats 120 x 5 , deads 150 kg x 5 , rack pulls 170 x 3 . Just examples , just started training again after serious colon infection been training for 10 weeks since i got well again , before that i trained 4 years Straight until early 2013 when i got really ill , lost my job , my apartment and gf within a year.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> In general bench is 100 kg x 10 reps , squats 120 x 5 , deads 150 kg x 5 , rack pulls 170 x 3 . Just examples , just started training again after serious colon infection been training for 10 weeks since i got well again , before that i trained 4 years Straight until early 2013 when i got really ill , lost my job , my apartment and gf within a year.


Jesus, tough year. What's your goal?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes said:


> Jesus, tough year. What's your goal?


100 kg Plus inn bulk then cut down to 83 kg . Want to compete.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ready to go first shot of the day


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

3 iu this morning & 3 pwo the pumps are just nuts , never experienced anything like it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> 3 iu this morning & 3 pwo the pumps are just nuts , never experienced anything like it.


What carbs are you using while using the skin etc? Not something i know much about??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> What carbs are you using while using the skin etc? Not something i know much about??


I Just use a whey shake & a banana , 10 grams of carbs per iu.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well its a bulk isnt it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

The slin effect 3 freakin days


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> The slin effect 3 freakin days


Sizing up sizing up!!! Keep smashing it!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> The slin effect 3 freakin days


Looking big mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Sizing up sizing up!!! Keep smashing it!!


Yeah gonna hit it all harder then ever after new years


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Looking big mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How's the cycle no updates for a while?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

U been locked up big man?


----------

